# I want one!



## havasu (Mar 24, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYBwIfbDE-0[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 24, 2016)

Will it fit in your garage?


----------



## havasu (Mar 24, 2016)

If I could afford that, I'd be building my 10 car garage to fit it properly.


----------



## odorf (Mar 31, 2016)

I want it...'69 Charger


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2016)

frodo said:


> I want it...'69 Charger



Why, you'd just paint it orange and pit a rebel flag on the roof.


----------



## odorf (Mar 31, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Why, you'd just paint it orange and pit a rebel flag on the roof.




hell no,,,i think that black is a fine color

rebel flag on the front license plate


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2016)

As long as we're pipe dreaming, I want one of these. 

View attachment Brooke.jpg


----------



## havasu (Mar 31, 2016)

Ya never know Tom. She may have a great-grandpa fetish and give you a spin around the block!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 31, 2016)

havasu said:


> Ya never know Tom. She may have a great-grandpa fetish and give you a spin around the block!



She does, every night in my dreams. &#128521;


----------

